# Spitfire audio - pp04 gwilym simcock - felt piano - discount ends friday!



## british_bpm (Dec 7, 2013)

Spitfire releases Simcock FELT PIANO!







RELEASE PRICE £59 (RRP £79) FOR A SHORT TIME ONLY!

By popular demand, Spitfire are delighted to release a full featured felt piano - after the huge success of our soft piano in the LABS range.

Why be a jack of all trades when you can be a master of one? We have searched high and low for the most beautiful, sensitive and honest soft piano sound. Perfect for those delicate ballads or that intimate heart rending cue.

While experimenting a few years ago we discovered the beautiful world of the upright piano played softly with the middle "practice felt" or "celeste" pedal engaged. Unsophisticated, yet gentle and touching, we have found the ideal instrument, and asked our friend, and Mercury nominee, Gwilym Simcock to perform. This is one we've designed for ourselves as composers, we hope you love it as much as we do!

Recorded via a number of rarefied microphones and perspectives, into Neve pre-amps, giving you the maximum flexibility to tailor the sound to your application. This is a deeply sampled instrument with 2 dynamics (super soft and soft), round robins, release triggers, "performed" staccato and even meticulously recorded round robin sustain pedal down and ups.

THIS IS AVAILABLE FOR A SHORT TIME FOR £59 (RRP £79) subject to VAT in the EU.

Here's Paul's Walkthrough:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krvLabJVn90

...and some demos, 

"Ixia" by Christian... :

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP004%20Felt%20Piano/Ixia_CHRISTIAN_HENSON_FELT_DEMO.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...elt Piano/Ixia_CHRISTIAN_HENSON_FELT_DEMO.mp3


Here's another demo featuring the Felt Piano -- just the mic it loads up with -- and Sable - just the standard Con Sordino longs. Plus a tiny splash of reverb!

LANDSCAPES -- Paul Thomson

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP004%20Felt%20Piano/Landscapes_PT.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP004 Felt Piano/Landscapes_PT.mp3

EULOGY -- Stephen Baysted

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Eulogy_SB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Eulogy_SB.mp3

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO HERE: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/felt-piano

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT AND REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER


----------



## duanran007 (Dec 7, 2013)

already got it yesterday, welcome back guys! :D


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 7, 2013)

Beautiful piece Christian.


----------



## Lukas K (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*

+1

I love that occasional dissonance combined with beautiful harmony.

Good job!


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 7, 2013)

Got. Nice sound.

What strings were they in the demo from Christian?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds awesome! Must admit I only listend on my laptop but still.... Sounds like another must have from SF


----------



## Drakken (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*

Already purchased. I loved the old Felt Piano from the Labs; can't wait to try this out. :D


----------



## Manuel (Dec 7, 2013)

Very beautiful sound. Congratulations on the release!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Dec 7, 2013)

On my list after I pay off some my card for the holidays. Always love the Labs Felt Piano's personality/


----------



## Nullhertz (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*

Just purchased it.... It's awesome! 
Great playability and a really soft and warm sound. Thanks Spitfire 


(If someone is interested) I already tried to make a small demo.

https://soundcloud.com/reasy/childhood-demo/s-LK1O3


----------



## AC986 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*



Reasy @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/reasy/childhood-demo/s-LK1O3



Very good Reasy. Just the right sort of track for this piano.


----------



## tmm (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds great Reasy!


----------



## Nullhertz (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*

Thanks guys.


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE AUDIO - PP04 Gwilym Simcock - FELT PIANO - RELEASED!!*

Last day for the discount period! Price goes back to the RRP end of Friday.

Here's another demo featuring the Felt Piano -- just the mic it loads up with -- and Sable - just the standard Con Sordino longs. Plus a tiny splash of reverb!

LANDSCAPES -- Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/PP004%20Felt%20Piano/Landscapes_PT.mp3[/mp3]

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful Paul


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 19, 2013)

Bought this immediately when it was released. Loving it more and more.


----------

